# Fig Mead



## Jericurl (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm not quite ready to start this one yet, but I am slowly collecting my ingredients and working on a recipe.

So far, I've washed, chopped, and frozen 7.5 lbs of figs. I'd like to get at least 10 more lbs to do a 5 gallon batch.

I've also been reading about a fig leaf tea that is supposed to be superb, though I'm getting conflicting information as to whether the leaves should be fresh or dried. I'll have to try both, then maybe incorporate it into the mead as well.
Luckily, my neighbor has a fig tree, there are 4 fig trees on abandoned lots within walking distance of my house, and I have a local farm about 20 minutes away that I can get figs from.


----------



## Julie (Aug 7, 2016)

A fig mead! I never thought of this! Our oldest has a fig tree growing in his back yard, last year the deer ate them all up, I told him to check on them daily and pick any that are ripe. I think I'm going to have to try a fig mead.


----------



## BernardSmith (Aug 7, 2016)

A fig mead sounds amazing.


----------



## TonyR (Aug 8, 2016)

I tried to make 3 gal of fig wine 8 or 9 years ago (have 3 Italian honey gold fig trees) used 15 lb of figs and a few pounds of yellow raisins. Added sugar, acid blend and all the other suspects do not have actual numbers but alcohol was 12%. It cleared fine and i keep it in the carboy for at least 3 years, would taste once and awhile. I did not try to back sweeten, do not like or care for sweet wines or drinks. It always tasted like alcohol with no other flavor. It ended up getting poured out over the hill with other mistakes. SO rember not a lot of flavor with just figs.


----------



## Jericurl (Aug 8, 2016)

TonyR said:


> I tried to make 3 gal of fig wine 8 or 9 years ago (have 3 Italian honey gold fig trees) used 15 lb of figs and a few pounds of yellow raisins. Added sugar, acid blend and all the other suspects do not have actual numbers but alcohol was 12%. It cleared fine and i keep it in the carboy for at least 3 years, would taste once and awhile. I did not try to back sweeten, do not like or care for sweet wines or drinks. It always tasted like alcohol with no other flavor. It ended up getting poured out over the hill with other mistakes. SO rember not a lot of flavor with just figs.



I think structuring this as a mead, rather than a wine will help boost that flavor. The honey will translate through in the final profile anyway, but I'm thinking it will boost the fig flavor. And if not, well, I've still got 5 gallons of mead!


----------



## Jericurl (Aug 8, 2016)

Now I have to decide what honey to use.

I'm wanting something with a lighter flavor and color. Maybe cotton?

I also tried the fresh fig leaf tea sweetened with a little honey. Earthy, but surprisingly good for an herbal tea. 

Now I just need to snag a few more leaves, dry them out, and try that.


----------



## duffrecords (Sep 14, 2016)

The variety of fig probably makes a big difference. We've made several batches of fig wine from our black mission fig tree and the results were great. It had its own unique character which gradually changes into more of a sherry flavor over the years. I would imagine the green or golden figs wouldn't be as interesting, since they have a milder flavor. The best figs to use are the ones that have ripened to the point that they begin to shrivel up. The flavor is more concentrated and it's like candy hanging on a tree. The plump, juicy ones have more water and a more diluted flavor. Of course, it's hard to gather them all at this precise stage because they tend to fall on the ground soon afterwards. I like to pick them on several different days, as they ripen, and store them in the freezer until I have enough.

Good luck! I bet a fig mead would be delicious!


----------

